# 3 Ohio Big Bucks - 1 Family



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

You might think that this is a once in a life time spectical but in reality it happens every year. This is what can happen when you own, manage, and protect 600 contiguous acres. Vanessa won the game this year with a gross score of 187. Lori's was 167 and Jon came in last as any good dad and husband should at 157. There's a funny story about V's buck. Her and her Mother were hunting and they called Jon and said that they got a 14 pt. buck and Jon said there was not a 14 pt. buck on the farm. Here to find out it was a 16 pt. that had just broken off 2 points within the last week according to trail camera pictures. Jon stated that with the new BBBC scores regulations if he can find those points and they are a perfect match they can be scored. Jon figures it could add 8 more inches. If anybody can find them, he can. Jon knows everything about every buck on the farm.

Vanessa's Buck
 
Lori's Buck
 

Jon's Buck


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

WOW!!! congrat's to your family...WOW....are those ten point crossbows....it looks like mine and are very accurate..... thanks for sharing


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

NICE BUCKS ..... Congrats. 

NICE FARM.... very blessed.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Those are great bucks! Congrats!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some beautiful bucks! It sounds like from what you are saying he has his 600 acres fenced?


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

No High Fences. Just the normal barb, electric, and woven wire fences used in their cattle farming operation.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

When you said "protect 600 contiguous acres" it had me wondering. Also the statement about knowing every deer on his property. With a property of that size I suppose many of them could be almost completely on his property but there would be some travel on and off his place.

It sounds like he has a great place to hunt!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

wow is all I can say three beautiful deer there. Congrats


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

One lucky family! Congrats on baggin 3 nice bucks! I would say goodluck next season, but it seems as if you dont need it.....


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice bucks. Sure would be sweet to have a place like that to hunt.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats on the great bucks! if he can find 2 pieces of antler on 600 acres, that will be as big of an accomplishment of taking those bucks!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Great looking bucks. Congrates to the shooters. Lori's and Jon's look like twins. Where they the same age?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

WOW!!!! Great deer!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Three great bucks...But i am skeptical as to this farm they came from...JIM....CL....


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I worked for this farm during high school/college and i can assure you there is nothing shady about it. He is passionate about his deer.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Thats nuts - another reason to play the lottery


----------



## RIFFLE (Feb 8, 2009)

Is this some kind of free advertising for an outfitter or what?


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

maybe they should step there GAME up and get a compound..


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Nothing fishy here. No outfitter, no advertising or anything of the sort. Just a family of farmers who love to hunt their own property. I doubt any of them have ever heard of OGF and Redenek just wanted to share the pics. I met Jon while down at his family's farm during gun season this year. He came over to shoot the breeze while we cleaned and cooked some deer. He's just a down to earth guy who is invested in his passion on his own piece of dirt. Jon related to us that he'd been pursuing this big buck for three years but could never get it within 40 yards. His daughter, I believe in perhaps her first year of hunting, took it at 15 yards or so. Jon probably could have harvested it at any point with a gun, but from what I gather, only bow hunts their farm.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

walleyeseizure said:


> maybe they should step there GAME up and get a compound..


That's the spirit.


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

I think the turn off to the story is the way it is told. At least that's how I feel. I would of liked it better if they would of left out the part of being a game and the land mgt part. Just me though. Congrats on the kill!


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the pics! It's really too bad that so many times when someone posts something they are so quickly judged by others. If you don't have something nice to say, just move on. Anyone who knows Rednek knows he is one class act, note his Avatar. He has helped a LOT of folks on this site. He is not an "outfitter".


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

I was going to leave this alone, but you're right S & S, nobody here classier than Mark. And to attmept to knock a family that hunts together on land they own and work daily is just a shame. One thing we cannot export wholesale to China is our own American farmers so more power to our farm men, women and childeren. If they can milk the cows we need everyday and harvest deer like this as a byproduct of doing so, then kudo's to all of them. Many of these same farmers grant 1,000's of us permission to hunt their lands and manage their crop or herd in the process so thank you one and all.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Let me see if I can clear up doubts or questions that anybody has.

First, I'm no outfitter.

I went to school with Jon and Lori and just thought that I would share pictures of their success this year with others here on the OGF. *I'm sorry for posting and I won't make that mistake again.*

I'm not a journalist so maybe some of the words I used in my original post weren't the right ones. The pictures were meant to do the talking. My "protect" word meant that only their family members have the opportunity to hunt on their property and what's wrong with that.

These bucks were killed on their cattle farm. Jon has been managing the deer on this farm for over 25 years and his management/hunting skills are shown every year in the deer that they harvest and for the adjacent landowners who also have the opportunity to harvest a good deer.

As for the ladies weapon of choice, that's their choice and nobody elses. Jon does use a compond and has taken several Big Bucks with his instinctive recurve.

I do not know another family that has put so much time and devotion into Ohio Big Bucks than Jon and Lori. Please visit http://www.buckeyebigbuckclub.org/contactinfo.html and you will see that Jon and Lori are on the Board of Directors of the Buckeye Big Buck Club and that Lori has an Special Annual Award named after her.

I hope maybe this clears up some of the confusion or questions from the Nay-Sayers but their damage has been done regarding the original intent of this posting.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

Awesome deer!!


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Sam, whatever your intent, if you rely on the internet and sites like this to form your basis of what goes on in the world of fish and game, you'll always be in the dark about such things. While it seems the be all to end all, small forums are a very minute piece of what goes on outside of them. Most folks such as Jon would never make that type of info public or at least share it outside of their community, such as the club they use as their vehicle to promote trophy hunting in Ohio, the Buckeye Big Buck Club. Perhaps you should enlist in that club so you might better understand the mentality. Most of the members there, are probably not members here at least not publicly.

If not for Mark, these monsters never have been seen except for a handful of people and I was lucky enough to see the pics well before they were posted. As Mark said, he won't share what goes on in his rural America again, but it goes on more than you can apparently imagine. Farmers are in large part responsible for bringing our deer herds back from extinction going back 100 or more years so my hats off to farmers like Jon and his family. Marks too! 

And what's an Outfitter anyway? Tattoo your arse with the word "Outfitter" and call yourself one if you like because being an Outfitter means nothing in Ohio since it chooses not to regulate them.


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

I think it is so funny that people judge and assume things in a post. Who cares what the weapon of choice was, and for the pictures....Just because they are not laying in the bed of a truck doesnt mean that they have a professional photographer. In my eyes these are all great and congrats to the hunters who had the chance to share the outdoors with their family. If you dont have any positive comments to share the keep your mouth shut...haters!!!!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for sharing *******. There some awesome deer. WHO CARES how they were shot. Shame on people for picking on a great post.


----------



## Scioto jetsled (Jun 26, 2008)

Rednek...........Thanks for the pictures! Without guys like yourself making these pictures public the rest of us across the state would never even know the exist! It interest me very much to look at the qaulity of deer the state of Ohio has to offer.
Please dont let a couple key board bullies stop you from sharing with the rest of us. Thanks again!


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks for the great pics & story Rednek ! ! ! ! Congrat's to the family ! ! ! Please don't stop posting things like this. Unfortunately, when you have this many people, as are on OGF, you are going to have a few skeptics. Like the "old man" used to say to me... "don't worry, they're just jealous..."


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Hopefully they got a discount from their taxidermist! I'd like to see their "game" room.

All 3 are likely deer of a lifetime for most of us. 

Great job on the property and deer management, obviously your efforts have been rewarded. Congratulations


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Saugeyesam: The pictures are of very high quality because they have a lot of experience in photography. Managing there beef herd includes the sale of bulls and heifers. Lots of pictures being taken for the advertisement of the before mentioned livestock.


----------



## bird-dogman (Apr 7, 2010)

Great deer !!

I hope you, your family and friends continue to enjoy many years of hunting together. Enjoy your time together and take pride in what you have accomplished. I hope your farm is as successful as the deer it produces.


Jim


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Nice post ******* and very very nice bucks!!!!! The other bad posts are what is wrong with this web sight!!! Always someone wanting to stab you in the back!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

GRADY228 said:


> Nice post ******* and very very nice bucks!!!!! The other bad posts are what is wrong with this web sight!!! Always someone wanting to stab you in the back!!!


Agreed....Please don't let that stop you from making more great post in the future!!! some people are just jealous..... I think ...thanks so much for sharing and the heck with the na sayers


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

walleyeseizure said:


> maybe they should step there GAME up and get a compound..


maybe you should step yours up and jump from a tree with a knife in your mouth to kill what you want....geeese


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

GRADY228 said:


> Nice post ******* and very very nice bucks!!!!! The other bad posts are what is wrong with this web sight!!! Always someone wanting to stab you in the back!!!


When you have 20,000+ members, someone is bound to throw a terd in the punch bowl sooner or later.

Those are awesome deer, and Mark is a great guy. It's great that the whole family is involved in hunting. I can't even get my ol' lady to watch a hunting or fishing show with me on tv.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Same as it ever was around here I see

Regardless of the amount of land this family farms this is quite an accomplishment! I really like seeing the ladies and youth get involved in the sport...and to the posters hating on these ladies for shooting X-bows - I bet you guys are simply jealous of these ladies and their superior hunting skills

I often wonder when these forums will exist sans photos Only a desire of ridicule and unwarranted criticism would provoke me to place a photo on any of these sites after my experiences!

Rednek - don't pay any attention to all the haters on here...most of them can't kill a deer anyway Those are some fine OH bucks! I would say that your freind is a wise man....loose lips sink ships no doubt; getting worse these days (in case you can't tell). I hope this single post doesn't cause this family's ship to "list". Lots of folks with bad intentions scroll these type of boards. Best of luck in your future hunts!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

OMG really? Because I made a comment about using an outfitter I'm labeled a hater and now I'm a jealous non deer killing jerk? I don't know whats worse getting balled out for asking a simple question or the fact that you guys are still beating the crap out of this dead horse of a post. Let it go will ya good grief!


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Saugeyesam, I for one do not see anything wrong with asking questions. I would rather have you air your doubts and hopefully have them answered to your satisfaction.


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

To Clarify:
My post about the stepping up the their game and getting a compound was not taking anything away from the talents of the ladys or taking away that the deer were harvested with a crossbow. ******* simply stated that taking the three monster bucks is a yearly occurrance for them. So when I read the post I took it a little indifferent. Maybe I took it that killing big bucks are not a challenge for them. I then followed up my post by stating that maybe it was the way the post was written that made me feel the way I do! I don't really know! I would of loved to of heard from ******* what makes there farm so successful year after year. Do you plant food plots, size of food, what do you plant in the plots, how do you hunt over food or in woods, hunting thickets, etc. 
I would like to congratulate ******* and his family AGAIN for the tremendous kill! I am jealous of those bucks epecially the top one. 
For you guys that have been making comments the last few days I just shake my head and remember why I will never post any useful information on fishing or hunting on this site again. The moderators should of closed this thread when people started implying that saugeye and I are low lifes and that I should jump out of a tree with a knife in my mouth. But again that is what is wrong with this site. A bunch of clicks on here and a bunch of people jumping on a bandwaggon and apparently people that can't read.

CONGRATS AGAIN ******* FAMILY TREMENDOUS DEER THERE!


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Awesome deer!!


----------



## westwind (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks mark for the pics and the story .we have a mutual friend that knows these people.and thier success is unbelivable.but belive itthis is abig piece of land that is deer management at its best they dont shoot small bucks and they dont walk the property.quads only are only two of the things i know they do.i got lucky and recieved permission on some property 1/2 mile away from this property.one day last week i counted 45 deer in one of thier fields.next year i hope some of those big bucks make it down towards my way. morgan............:!


----------

